# Tekken (2010 Movie) Review



## Shocksuspect (Aug 7, 2010)

I recently saw the 2010 live action Tekken movie and I decided to review it on my channel:



Please check out my channel for reviews for Nintendo DS and Wii games here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheShockSuspect

If you've seen the movie, please tell me what you thought of it.


----------



## monkat (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow. Watching it as you typed this up.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 7, 2010)

Ahhh good review but the movie sucks -_-


----------



## Yumi (Aug 7, 2010)

Reminds me a bit of MK. xD


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 7, 2010)

The movie is only 19 minutes long?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 7, 2010)

I think i heard 190 minutes???

But lol i heard him say 19


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Aug 12, 2010)

I saw this movie.  I thought it was better than Dragonball Evolution.  But all in all, I do agree with what you said Shocksuspect.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh God, not this movie v_v

Games should never be live action, terrible.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 12, 2010)

whats with all these fighting games movie?
this summer we are going to have KOF and Tekken!!!

LOL
i wonder which will win the bout (box office)


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 12, 2010)

da girls are so haaawt in these game-based movies, such as this and dragonball for example.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 12, 2010)

none of the characters look like they should.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 12, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> none of the characters look like they should.


at least this is better than DB...
that one was really driving me to nuts


----------

